# Radio Fur



## ShioBear (Jun 10, 2015)

so i was thinking. i might start an internet radio show. 
im brainstorming ideas as we speak. i have a good Pc to host. 
i have a Blue yeti mic its top of the line. everyone tells me i have a chill radio voice. 

so what i was thinking is a live discussion radio/ podcast show focusing on the furry music community.
i would be playing the best tracks from many furry musicians as well as having live discussions with artist's.
there would be segments where the best artists can set up for an ad showing commissions and price's.
segments where i get together with a couple other well spoken furrs to discuss the latest events in the fandom.

so yeah tell me what you guys think, should i go ahead with this? do you think it would be good for the community? let me know


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 10, 2015)

LOL, I used to make fake radio shows on a tape recorder when I was 6 years old. I recorded hours of crap and stopped when I realized how crappy it was. I guess I liked to hear myself xD

Looks like a nice idea! With the internet it's now easier to start broadcasting radio.


----------



## phaofal (Jun 10, 2015)

Personally i think it sounds like a great idea. But wont you need to contact the musicians to ask to use their music? And radio hosting is expensive. And you need a lot of time on your hands. I mean, you should definitely go for it if your willing and committed enough for it.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 10, 2015)

i have nothing but time and i would be contacting them yes.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 10, 2015)

That sounds awesome. Let us know when you get it up and running.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 10, 2015)

need to find a good radio hosting site.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds amazing, I would totally listen in  i just finished an ambient trance track that puts the rest of my hard work to shame D: ..out of curiosity, what are your computer specs?


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 11, 2015)

i would totally listen to that one. especially with you as host it will be great : D


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 11, 2015)

flletcher said:


> Sounds amazing, I would totally listen in  i just finished an ambient trance track that puts the rest of my hard work to shame D: ..out of curiosity, what are your computer specs?



i7 quad core 3.7 gigahertz processor 8 gigs of ddr3 ram.


----------

